# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Vizita e rektorit Bexheti në Austri kurorëzohet me sukses

## refik

VIZITA E REKTORIT BEXHETI NE AUSTRI KURORËZOHET ME SUKSES


Ne kuader te nje turni neper universitetet evropiane, qe po ben rektori i Universitetit Shteteror te Tetoves (USHT), prof. dr. Sadi Bexheti, me bashkepunetoret e tij, po kurorezohet me sukses. Rektori Sadi Bexheti, ne Austri, ka vizituar Universitetin Teknik ne Grace, Universitetin Karl Franc, Universitetin Mjekesor, si dhe Universitetin e Muzikes dhe Dramaturgjise. Ne nje vizite te posacme, rektori Bexheti u prit nga drejtuesit e organizates se njohur joqeveritare WUS. Nga te gjitha keto takime doli akti i nenshkrimit te marreveshjeperbashkepunim ne fusha te ndryshme.Ne Universitetin Teknik te Gracit, rektori vizitoi institucion e bio-teknologjise dhe institucionin e mikrobiologjise, ate te perparimit te materialeve dhe te fizikes se materialeve te nano-teknologjise. Me drejtuesit e Universitetit Teknik u nenshkrua marreveshje per bashkepunim, per kembim te studenteve dhe te kuadrit mesimor, ndersa 4 profesore te ketij Universiteti do te ligjerojne ne Fakultetin e Bioteknologjise ne USHT.Ne Universitetin Karlc Franc, nje nga me me renome ne Evrope, me tradite 500 vjecare, u nenshkrua marreveshje per projekte konkrete me Fakultetin Juridik te USHT-se. Tani e tutje asistentet e ketij fakulteti te USHT-se do te kene mundesi qe te magjistrojne e doktorojne ne kete universitet prestigjioz. Po ashtu, tre lektore nga ky Universitet, prej semestrit te ardhshem do te jene ligjerues ne USHT. Drejtuesit e Universitetit Karl Franc rane  dakord qe se bashku me USHT-ne te konkurrojne ne projekte per partneritet. Drejtuesit e ketij Universiteti jane te gatshem qe ta ndihmojne USHT-ne me gjithe infrastrukturen e vet.Ne Universitetin Mjekesor te Vjenes, rektori Bexheti u takua me homologun e tij,  z.Gerhard Valter, me c rast u bisedua per bashkepunimin ne mes ketyre dy institucioneve. Nga ky takim rezultoi edhe mbeshtetja per Fakultetin e motrave, prej nga  do te vijne 3 pedagoge per ligjerimin e lendeve klinike. Ky Universitet do ti dhuroje USHT-se preparate per Institutin e anatomise, patologjise dhe histologjise.Ne takimin qe pati rektori Bexheti me drejtuesit e organizates se njohur joqeveritare WUS, arriti te siguroje bursa per studentet e USHT-se, qe sponsorohen nga kjo organizate per aktivitetet e studenteve te USHT-se ne Spitalin e Gracit. WUS do te financoje edhe ne te ardhmen nje varg aktivitetesh te studenteve te USHT-se.


                                                                         Zyra per informim e USHT

----------

